# 7 weeks for WW



## monkerz (Jun 24, 2008)

I am at 54 days into Flowering with my White Widow. From what I read, WW needs 65 or so days before its good to harvest. 

Here is a picture from my cell phone, so not the best quality. 

The part I am confused about is am I to wait until they are all cloudy or when some of them turn a amber color?


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

Partially cloudy is more of a head high, amber is body high...

I though 7 Weeks for World War and was actually happy...


----------



## monkerz (Jun 24, 2008)

Cornellius said:
			
		

> I though 7 Weeks for World War and was actually happy...



lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)

Clever idea using a jewellers loupe as an aid, the days of flowering alter drasically with every grower, the days quoted are for optimum setups, you have good trich's showing, so forget all the dates and days, the trich's are now your clock, and your only clock, milky trich's give a soft good healthy active mind high with energy, amber is heavy heavy high where you sit and dont blink for 3 hours, 50/50 of each is a mix of each, its your call


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

i thaught white widow was a 9-10 week flowering strain.i thaught i read that  giving it that extra week or whatever will do wonders...am i mistaken?-


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i thaught white widow was a 9-10 week flowering strain.i thaught i read that  giving it that extra week or whatever will do wonders...am i mistaken?-



The best way is to observe trichomes, theoretical numbers are prone to be effected by outside factors such as heat, light, nuitrients...


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 24, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------

